# Did you have IUI on the NHS?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering if you all had your IUI done on the NHS or if you had to pay privately. If so how much was it per treatment?  I've read it's cheaper than IVF somewhere, is that correct?  
Talking of IVF, is it less hassle, pain and less drugs to take to do IUI?

Thanks.  Jo x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi jo,
hopefully you should get all the information you need from www.hfea.gov.uk
you will be able to get a general guide about various clinics or visit theirindividual websites.
Im having IUI on the NHS as we can not afford to go private, plus we thought we might as well use our NHS attempts. IF is more expensive i assume that this is because there is more involvement in this tx, ie the egg collection etc.

all the very best for your tx  

Corrina


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

I am going private.  My clinic is probably one of the more expensive ones, and it does 2 bastings per cycle.  They charge about £800.  I do natural cycles so I don't know how much they charge for any drugs.  That includes all your scans, the trigger jab and a blood test to see if you have succeeded!

I have not had ivf, but I think iui is much less hassle.  But then again, if you do natural cycle it is only some scans and basting, whereas if you have a medicated cycle you may well get much closer to ivf, but without egg collection and transfer.  Some of the girls having iui down reg (artificial menopause) as well, but I don't think that that is that common.  Most just have some jabs to help them to produce two (or possibly three) follies, rather than one.

So iui goes from being pretty hassle free (other than in your head) to being well on the way to ivf, depending on how you do it.


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jo

I'm having IUI on the NHS (Worcestershire PCT) and I get 3 free go's.  I have friends who have had IVF privately in Birmingham and they are paying around £3000 a go.

We have only had to pay for the drugs which was under £20.

IVF is definitely more invasive.  I've always shied away from "test tube babies" and my thinking is that IUI is the only procedure that's next to normal conception.  But that's just me!  

Good luck
Cathy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ya 

hope i can help- this is how it has happened for me

IUI- normally you go for a scan within the first 4 days of your af-this is to check your lining (known as baseline scan) you will then go for another scan on cd10 - this is to check follicle growth(esp if your on a medicated cycle known as ovulation induction or OI) then by about cd 14 your be ready for your trigger jab (hcg) which you take that evening (eg mon night) then on the wed am you go for the IUI part- 14-16 days later you do your preg test- an iui cycle normally take 4weeks from start to finish (depending on responce to drugs)- my clinic charge £760 inc bloods and scans for IUI however drugs on top

this is how i do my ivf cycles
IVF- fsh bloods done between cd1-4- as long as fsh under 15 can start d/r (down reg)- start pill on cd 5 (for 21 days)- start buserline jabs on cd17- when pill ends you ring clinic when your bleed starts (stay on buserline jabs whole time) when af arrives i ring clinic for baseline bloods and scan which is done about cd4- once happy you have d/r then you start stims- i had to go for blood tests every mon-wed-fri to check levels and scan 10days after starting stims- once stimmed enough you have trigger jab and then go for EC 36 hours later- your eggs and your partners sperm are mixed and  normally 2 days after EC you have then transfered back- you then wait 12-14 days for your test(depewnding is urine or bloods test) to see if it has work- cost wise my clinic charge £1935 plus consultantion and drugs

for myself i have a 10-15 % chance of IUI working and a 20-30% chance of IVF working

hope this info helps and makes sence

hugs

MJ
xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

IVF here, in Exeter, is £3,000 per cycle and i have a 20% chance per cycle. so, odds not great. I am wondering if they are gonna consider IUI as they have now asked me to do a post-coital test this month to see if my CM is ok with the sperm etc.. I guess lots of you have had the PCT?!
Originally, i asked about IUI and they said i wasnt suitable cos i only have one tube left (had ectopic last year) but it seems as long as its not blocked, which it isnt, then i would be a good candidate for it?
I'll check out the website too  

Jo x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Jo,
  Odds for IVF seem to be about the same as IUI in my area (not sure if it depends on the clinic/hospital etc)
I also only have one tube as I had ectopic in 2002 and lost my left one. i asked my cons about this, as i also have PCOS on my right ovary (left apparently fine) according to her, so assuming shes correct  , you can get pg from a side you havent got a tube, due to the "feathery" bits wafting the eggs ronud till they get where they need to go. hope that makes sense, i understood myself when i typed it but reading back sounds v unclear lol. i suppose if your other tube were blocked then that would be a factor against the IUI, but if not i cant see why they would say you are unsuitable  .
all the best, hope it all goes well
Corrina


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks again,

I think they are worried about my remaining tube being damaged and the risk of another ectopic. Mind you, if it happens without IUI theres a risk still. I had an HSG done and it all looked fine?!

Good luck to you to. xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Jo,
I get 3 free goes at IUI and can 'convert' and pay if I want to at the same place. They've told me it's £605 for IUI. IVF is obviously a lot more expensive but my clinic did say that the odds are better so you have to weigh it up ... 3 BFNs on IUI will be over half of an IVF cycle cost.
Good luck,
Kitty x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi, in scotland we are entitled to 6 injection and iui cycles, we have 4 more  chances hopefully this will work as im worried about ivf. ivf is also available although im not sure how many chances, its either 1 or 3 chances i think depending on circumstances


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to butt in, but how long did you have to wait for IUI on the NHS, is it same as the wait for IVF? In our area that is 2 years. 

Thanks Emma x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks ladies,

Scotland seems a good place to live then!    It is so bad this 'postcode lottery' situation!

I havent asked how long the wait is for either as yet Emma.

Jo x


----------



## catweazle (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello 
Im in scotland too but I get 3 goes of IUI on the NHS
I think its a bit like England and Wales  , in that your treatment varies from postcode to postcode! 
With my local health authority the waiting list for IUI was 6 months  , but IVF is 9-12 months
That could be because IUI is taking place in a different hospital than the IVF will
I cant complain though , at least my health authority is funding some tries 
Hope your IUI goes well
Sam x


----------

